# Cinnamon Kidded Twins! Pics posted.



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Cinnamon kidded a Doe and a buckling saturday at about 5:00 pm :kidred: :kidblue: ! First freshener and It was the easiest birth yet ,she lost her plug , the babies came smooth and she didnt even make a sound.She will be my top breeding doe for sure!Cinnamon is polled but the buck she was bred to (Oreo) isn't so its a waiting game to see what we have.The doeling is chocolate and white(I am really thinking about retaining her) and the buckling is the black and white one.
Doeling:








Buckling:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

You got a couple of cuties there!!!! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! Congrats on such a smooth birth!! Also...it's pretty easy to tell if you have polled babies, polled won't have swirls in the hair above the brow, and to me the little girl has a very smooth looking head.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a really dumb question but Cinnamon is our only polled goat and so we are not real familiar with it.Can a doe have one of each kid if she is bred to a goat with horns? What's the likelyhood of a goat being polled giving birth to a polled kid if the buck has horns ?50/50?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable..... :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the buck looks likehe may fade to a dark chocolate color.. and yes one kid could be polled and one could be horned.. just feel for nubs


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - they are stinking CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a polled doe and each time she was bred, she was bred to a horned buck, she's not given me a polled kid yet...oh and polled kids will get bumps, the bumps will not feel like horn buds at all, your buckling will start to get buds as early as 2-3 days old..I've had boys born with buds so it will vary with each kid.
A friend of mine had 2 polled kids born from a horned doe...sired by my buck who was supposed to be horned and disbudded but we're now leaning towards him being burned mistakenly.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

They are so sweet!!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are so precious!! And so is their mama


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my opinion from those pics is that the boy is polled and the girl is horned. You will know soon.

Polled kids nubs have hair growing ON them and a horned kids nubs will not. Their horns will be pointy while nubs are rounded and have a wider base that doesnt grow back in a horn fashion but grow straight up.


----------

